
Project Servo – Technology from the past come to save the future from itself [pdf] - brson
http://venge.net/graydon/talks/intro-talk-2.pdf
======
brson
Just remembering this deck and thought it might be interesting to this
audience. This is the very first public documentation about Rust (Servo is not
actually defined in this deck...), Graydon's slides from the Mozilla Summit
2010, dated 2010/07/07.

As far as I can tell, beyond this talk, there wasn't a formal "announcement"
about Rust's initial open-sourcing (if somebody knows otherwise please link).
It was mentioned the next day on LtU: [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/4009](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4009)

~~~
kristianp
Can you add (2010) to the title please?

~~~
brson
I don't think so. I don't see anything to click that would let me do that, but
I'm happy to do so if someone tells me how.

~~~
kristianp
If you are the user that posted the story, you can see an edit link in the
listing of stories. (For a limited time after posting.)

